# Nikon D3200  Live View/tether or Equivalent



## CallibCarver

Howdy, I'm trying to do some sort of Live view or tether setup with my Nikon D3200, so I can do a small self-portrait piece for a class. I can't quite tune my camera properly without myself in the shot and so far I haven't been able to find a way to live view the shot on my Macbook Pro (running Mac OS X 10.8.2).

I've read that the $150+ Nikon capture software doesn't work with the D3200, nor does Lightroom or other adobe software. I know that Aperture allows me to start a session and instantly transfer shots to my mac, but I can't see the shot before I shoot it. Just to clarify  by doesn't work I mean I can't see a live view of the shot before I capture it.

Does anyone have a work around or fix for this?

Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky

The camera would need factory LV ability in order for any tethering software to do the same.


----------



## SCraig

DIY Photobits Camera Control Pro supposedly works with the D3200 but I don't know if it works with a Mac.

http://www.diyphotobits.com/download-diyphotobitscom-camera-control/


----------

